

Skyrocketing Gun Sales Are Helping to Conserve Butterflies - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-skyrocketing-gun-sales-are-helping-to-conserve-butterflies/

======
PeterWhittaker
Potentially misleading headline: The connection is the 1937 _Federal Aid in
Wildlife Restoration Act_ , an excise tax on guns and ammunition that is
directed to conservancy.

It's similar to how _Ducks Unlimited_ has acted to restore and protect
wetlands, etc., with secondary and tertiary environmental benefits - all
because hunters want there to be game when next they wish to hunt.

